# NPT micro/nano bowl



## mommyeireanne (Oct 24, 2007)

My sister bought a nice fish bowl at the store today. She has one Beta and I've been bugging her to let me plant his bowl. Well this was a nice one, glass 1/4" thick about 2/3 of a gallon I'm guessing. It's the smallest I've ever planted, so I hope it works. Mine are gallons for Beta. I put four of my not-so-Dwarf Sagitaria and a long bit of Hornwort in it. I only used a little mound of soil in the middle about the size of a small hamburger bun top. I had to put gravel (left over Eco Complete) all around the edges so sun wouldn't hit the dirt. Then I covered the dirt and Sag with a bit of the gravel. It's more clear than the one I uprooted the plants from. Next I dropped in about 12 of my tiny (straight pin head sized) Planorbid pond snails. It's only half full because I have to transport it.


----------



## mommyeireanne (Oct 24, 2007)

Ok- not pic savvy,


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Something is always better than nothing, mom!  So, where is it??

PS--Also, aren't you a little young for a fanny pack? HA!!!


----------



## mommyeireanne (Oct 24, 2007)

That's the teacher. It has my son's emergency meds in it. We always have to carry some kind of bag around, looking goofy.


----------



## mommyeireanne (Oct 24, 2007)

trying pic again

The Sag are all together in an island like clump. I'm sure they'll spread out. Hard to seee in the pic. Not the best picture.


----------



## mommyeireanne (Oct 24, 2007)

Arrggg! Not a "photo shopper". My husband is embarrassed of my lack of photo skill


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

That will be a nice betta home once you get it filled. I know my bettas really enjoy having plants to explore, rest on, and hide under.


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

It definitely looks nice but it's way too small for a betta. When it some to room to swim around, bettas are just like any other fish. The more, the better.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Oh, thank God! There are two women on your homepage; I gambled, and chose the wrong one. You are pretty!  Now watch your "# of Profile Views" skyrocket!!

No worries re: several attempts to import the photo. Took me forever to figure that out too! YIKES!

Could you please fill the bowl a bit more, and then post a pic? I wanna say it looks nice, but the sag is shading it a bit too much, and I can't see it well. It will be a nice home for a betta, though. That much I can tell. Is that hornwort in there too? Any worries about the Betta chomping on those snails?


----------



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

Red_Rose is right; 2/3 of a gal. is way too small for a betta. I'd maybe keep a couple of shrimp and/or snails in there. That home for a fish, any fish, would be cruel.

Also, out of curiosity, why is it only partially filled with water?

-ricardo


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

flagg said:


> I'd maybe keep a couple of shrimp and/or snails in there. That home for a fish, any fish, would be cruel.
> 
> Also, out of curiosity, why is it only partially filled with water?
> 
> -ricardo


Agreed. I've heard of quite a few people who have made set ups like this for just snails or shrimp so I strongly suggest that you just add them into it and not a betta. You'll also have to do some research before you decide to add a shrimp or snail in there because some snails like the Pomacea bridgesii requires at least 2.5 gallons for just one snail.

It baffles me to this day why people think that it's acceptable to put a betta in such a diminutive space yet it's cruel if it's any other type of fish.


----------



## SlyDer (Jul 11, 2007)

Red_Rose said:


> Agreed. I've heard of quite a few people who have made set ups like this for just snails or shrimp so I strongly suggest that you just add them into it and not a betta. You'll also have to do some research before you decide to add a shrimp or snail in there because some snails like the Pomacea bridgesii requires at least 2.5 gallons for just one snail.
> 
> It baffles me to this day why people think that it's acceptable to put a betta in such a diminutive space yet it's cruel if it's any other type of fish.


It may be "cruel" but its far better than the fate it began with in the 4 ounce glass a the pet shop.

personally i have no problem with bettas in small 1 gal. containers as long as the owner keeps a strict maintenance schedule for cleaning and changing water b/c it gets very nasty very quickly. If the betta is not showing signs of stress, clamped fins, or fungus and is showing good color and health then great!


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

SlyDer said:


> It may be "cruel" but its far better than the fate it began with in the 4 ounce glass a the pet shop.
> 
> personally i have no problem with bettas in small 1 gal. containers as long as the owner keeps a strict maintenance schedule for cleaning and changing water b/c it gets very nasty very quickly. If the betta is not showing signs of stress, clamped fins, or fungus and is showing good color and health then great!


That's what angers me. People see them in the small cups so they decide to put them in something that really isn't much bigger. If a person really felt bad about seeing a betta in those tiny cups then why not spend a little extra money and invest in something that's at least 2.5 gallons? That is normally the minimum size of tank/bowl for a betta and a tank/bowl of that size can easily be heated with a 25watt heater.

Also, the thread's creator said that the bowl is 2/3 of a gallon so it's not even a full gallon of water and with the soil and plants in there, there's even less space. That's why a small animal like a snail or shrimp would be best suited for that home and not a fish.

What I would like to know is why did you question me when I said it was cruel to keep a betta in that size of a bowl yet Flagg was the first person to say that and you never quoted him? I have a feeling I know why.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

WOW!! This is becoming tasteless! I would expect more "class" than what I am reading here; I suggest that such posts should be PM'd instead of publically posted.

Sorry Mom; I guess that the fish well-being counts for more than a person's willingness to share her ideas with us here at APC.....


----------



## trashion (Jan 6, 2008)

tasteless? i hardly call people's concern for an animal's well-being tasteless!


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Tasteless refers to the trashing of another member on a public forum, trashion NOT the aforementioned betta.


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

DonaldmBoyer said:


> Tasteless refers to the trashing of another member on a public forum, trashion NOT the aforementioned betta.


If I was "trashing" anyone here, believe me, they would know it. Many words would be censored in my post but I said nothing of the sort. I just informed SlyDer of the benefits of keeping bettas in a larger tank/bowl. Also, you too could've PM'd me your post but yet you didn't and you posted it here so you are no better then I am.

Many people are very misinformed about bettas and I've learnt a great deal from many forums such as ultimatebettas.com and I also know from personal experience that bettas do much better in a larger volume of water. You wouldn't keep a cichlid in a small amount of water so why should it be okay for a betta? That's the point I'm getting across.



trashion said:


> tasteless? i hardly call people's concern for an animal's well-being tasteless!


Thank you. It's unfortunate that a person's concern for an animal's well being is considered as trashing someone. You know, when I was first researching on bettas back before I got my CT, I was pleased when people informed me of other ways to house bettas and I never once thought of their input as "trashing".


----------



## mommyeireanne (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm not going to get into it with anyone. I don't think that insulting someone ever brings them over to your point of view. The point of this forum was to share information. Maybe it's only for those who agree with each other to "share". I am really disappointed how people communicate here, in a way that they would never consider polite publicly. I've only used one other forum, and that one lets the thread's originator close it. I think that would've been appropriate here.


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

DonaldmBoyer said:


> WOW!! This is becoming tasteless! I would expect more "class" than what I am reading here; I suggest that such posts should be PM'd instead of publically posted.
> 
> Sorry Mom; I guess that the fish well-being counts for more than a person's willingness to share her ideas with us here at APC.....


I don't see any trashing in this thread, just a statement from someone who is concerned about what she thinks is an inhumane environment in which to keep fish.

Criticism isn't trashing, and those of us who express our opinions in public should expect that, and even welcome it, IMO.

Personally, I keep my bettas in 10 gallon planted tanks, with a few dither fish to add interest. I don't know if the fish are any happier there, but when I watch them swim around and interact, I am.

Bill


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Sounded like attempts at "public humiliation"; there is "concern for a pet's well-being," and self-righteousness and arrogance that is unwarranted. 

Small criticisms are fine, but to call something "inhumane" and publically being "angry" towards somebody who is a newb is completely unnecessary. 

Perhaps a "recommendation" or sharing wisedom would have been more beneficial to the thread creator. And it's too bad that the thread originator now likely won't feel comfortable sharing her experiences with us because some people don't know how to be polite. Though I never called anyone out specifically, it is too bad that someone felt in necessary to do that to me. But, that's life! 

Way to go, guys! Hope you're proud of yourselves. What's the ol' addage....?? "You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar."


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

Accully my betta's do best in the smaller bowls. All of mine are in 1gallon bowls/jars with some plants. I do 100 percent water changes ever week. It is not cruel. Just add more water and put something on top cause Betta's well jump sometimes.


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

DonaldmBoyer said:


> Sounded like attempts at "public humiliation"; there is "concern for a pet's well-being," and self-righteousness and arrogance that is unwarranted.
> 
> Small criticisms are fine, but to call something "inhumane" and publically being "angry" towards somebody who is a newb is completely unnecessary.
> 
> ...


*sigh* If you think my post(s) were bad then I'd hate to see you on a forum with people who strongly believe that bettas should be given the same necessities as any other fish. They are far more brash in their responses then I ever have been and I know for a fact that you would not like what they have to say.

Just like what aquabillpers said in his post "those of us who express our opinions in public should expect that, and even welcome it". If you can't handle what I had said then I'd hate to see how you'd react to someone who's even more bold then I am.

Also, I had posted this in one of my other posts here but of course, people overlooked it so I'll say it again in bold type:

*Flagg was the first person who said that keeping a betta or any other fish in a bowl that small is cruel so why didn't any of you question his post?* You talk about "attacking" other forum members but that's exactly what you are doing to me because if you had a problem with people saying that keeping bettas in small bowls is cruel then you would've commented on what flagg as said as well. You also said that "such posts should be PM'd instead of publicly posted" yet you failed to do that and posted it here instead.

If I'm charged with "attempt at public humiliation" then you are also guilty of that crime. People are going to say what they want to say on forums and what I have said was not breaking any of the forums rules in any way. If you can't handle what I had said then you best prepare yourself the next time you read anyone's posts because I know that you'll eventually come across someone that has a lot more to say then what I had posted.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

There have been some reasonable and well thought out posts here and some that, frankly, should never have seen the light of day. Thread closed.


----------

